# Pine and Spruce Injury



## alanarbor (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey, keep an eye out for injury on pine and spruce. It appears that DuPont's new herbicide, imprelis may be responsible for serious injury to pine and spruce. If you've used it in lawn applications, you'd better check up!

There are some pictures here.

Heads Up! Spruce and Pine Injury &mdash; Green Industry Education Committee &mdash; Penn State Cooperative Extension


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 14, 2011)

Interesting, I just removed a white pine from a property that is highly maintained by a friend. They also have the spruces, all showing these symptoms. The white pine was toast, but it looks as if it effects them all differently, and it was throwing me off. Checking with my homie to see if he used that product. Thanks for the share, Ill let ya know


----------

